# Update lief schief



## Maladin (3. März 2008)

Als Blasc sich mit Windows startete, gab es die Meldung, das eine neue Version erhältlich sei. Mit "Ja" bestätigt, erschien dann der folgende Dialog:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenig später verfeinert durch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Update war nur durch beherztes klicken auf das "Schließen" rechts oben zu beenden, da es sonst "Thread Fehler" meldete.

Über den Aufruf des Blascloaders verlief das Update ohne Probleme.

Windows XP Pro SP2 / Blasc 2.5.12.255

/wink Milay 

P.S.: Ist die Versionsnummer gleich geblieben?


----------



## Regnor (3. März 2008)

Forscherliga schrieb:


> Als Blasc sich mit Windows startete, gab es die Meldung, das eine neue Version erhältlich sei. Mit "Ja" bestätigt, erschien dann der folgende Dialog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super, danke für die infos.
wird gecheckt!


----------

